# What i carry everywhere!



## SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 25, 2012)

Droid X2
Ipod touch 3rd g
Brutus the bulldog self defense tool
Smith and Wesson cuttin horse pocket knife
Rite in rain pen
Rite in rain pad
REDLINE FLASHLIGHT (220 LUMENS!)
Signal mirror
Casio world time watch 
At least 30 matches( dipped in wax)
Credit card survival tool
Glass cutter
Emergency whistle 
Very small Extremely strong magnet
Inka pen
Gerber shard
Gerber multitool (military issued )
Parracord bracelet
bic lighter
Swedish fire steel
4 alcohol wipes
Mini purrel hand Sanitizer 
Red micro flashlight (military issued )
Titanium peanut lighter
Toollogic green magnetic flashlight
Dogtags
Niteize headband
2 tylenol 
2 advil
Fujifilm XP
Skullcandy 50/50s

And this is just in my pants pockets!

What about you?


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

You need to change your name to Pockets. 
Like Red Buttons in Hatri staring John Wayne.

I carry my keys, wallet, comb and a pocket knife.
Then again I'm only 3 miles from home and everything I need is there.
I do have a BOB in my truck.
I would carry my revolver but I work in a hospital.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> Droid X2
> Ipod touch 3rd g
> Brutus the bulldog self defense tool
> Smith and Wesson cuttin horse pocket knife
> ...


I hope the people around you carry DUCT TAPE. :ignore: :factor10:


----------



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

What the hell kinda pants do you wear???? Cause I want a pair!!! Oh and I'm NEVER going to the airport with you lol you would be at security for two hours one to take it all out and one to put it all back ;-) Seriously tho Me personally I can't stand having my pockets that full it would drive me nuts. 
I carry:
1. Single blade pocket knife(cheap cause I seem to either break them or lose them, but sharp)
2. Lighter
3. Cash
4. 1$ in mixed change
5. Wallet
6. My keys are on a carabiner
7. Para cord bracelet
8. My phone which I'm really starting to hate having


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> Droid X2
> Ipod touch 3rd g
> Brutus the bulldog self defense tool
> Smith and Wesson cuttin horse pocket knife
> ...


you forgot NINJA UNIFORM  :factor10:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

LOL Mall ninja remf got banned!:ntaprvd:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

NooB2ItAll said:


> What the hell kinda pants do you wear???


they are: NINJA PANTS! :lolsmash:


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

NooB2ItAll said:


> What the hell kinda pants do you wear????


Shopping baskets set in through his belt loops.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep , he wears mall ninja pants and carries everything in his douche bag.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Maybe he just carries a huge man purse or something, haha


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I found his picture.


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I found his picture.


Hahaha!! This pic is going straight to my facebook page


----------



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

I thought maybe a fanny pack. I musta missed something, he got banned?!? I'll hafta re read what happened I guess


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

SaRRanger said:


> 5.11 tactical pants


Are you back? :scratch


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

DJgang said:


> Are you back? :scratch


My thoughts as well...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Takes 2 minutes to load/unload


That's what she said.


----------



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks sarranger. The airport comment was a joke, you know supposed to make ya laugh.


----------



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> That's what she said.


HAHA!!!' See another joke


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> That's what she said.


HA :lolsmash:


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

The man child is back....... 


:admin"


----------



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh I'm not worried. These folks like jokes and are pretty good at telling em and taking em!!!


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

SaRRanger said:


> You might not want to joke around on this website! EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER got banned 3 times cuz of that


I predict there be a fourth in the near future. :scratch


----------



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

Well with a name like EXPERT SURVIVALIST RANGER what could we possibly tell an "expert" that he doesn't already know


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

SaRRanger said:


> Hes not getting back on...


Are you certain of that? :ghost:


----------



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

Well BIG mistake for him. You better have some thick skin if your gonna wrestle with Magnus!!! Who by the way has LOTS to teach if your willing to shut up and learn. Respect and manners go along way round these parts


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Please stop slandering the real rangers. They don't need to carry that much crud with them to stay safe or at least my cousin who is a ranger and has been for 7 years doesn't.


----------



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

WAIT A MINUTE!!! So now he went to RANGER school!!! I thought he was 17


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

SaRRanger said:


> According to the certificates that makes ppl think your an expert..... he is.....


you're* people*

If you want to be taken seriously, type like an adult.


----------



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

Ohhhhhj like Boy Scout rangers!!!! Gottcha!!!


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

High School baseball team named the Rangers?


----------



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

So I guess his basic training was summer camp huh?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh I see. Do you sell cookies too?


----------



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Oh I see. Do you sell cookies too?


LOL!!!! Another fine JOKE sentry!!!!


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Oh I see. Do you sell cookies too?


:2thumb: I think we have a _wiener_!


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Soo...you don't even have boy scout training, which in my area actually means something. Like you have to do hikes and start fires and go camping in March during snow season.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

So then which is it?

Park Ranger
Forest Ranger
Scout Ranger
Army Ranger
Texas Ranger
Lone Ranger
Ford Ranger
Power Ranger

I bet it's power ranger. Which color are you?


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

SaRRanger said:


> We fly planes and everything .......


On xbox 360


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

How many times yall been banned here?

By the way claimin ta be in the military an SAR be an insult ta those of us what really have er still do it!


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

You know if we all ignore him, he might learn something... 

I vote for the pink power ranger... And as for basic, my feeling is his butt got thrown in there by his dad right after or before the old man sold his truck.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

And by the first post time, looks like he just got out of school too... Roflmao...


----------

